# Peatol/Taig Lathe



## MCB (10 Sep 2015)

Does anybody have experience of the Peatol/Taig lathe, please ?

Second-hand ones seem to sell at high prices on Ebay - which I suppose is a recommendation.

With best wishes and thanks. 

MCB


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2015)

Not used one myself but had a model maker colleague who used one with enthusiasm.

Some useful links here if you have not already found them.
http://www.lathes.co.uk/taig/

Somewhat sales orientated but has links to a lot of useful stuff associated with the lathe.
http://www.cartertools.com/


----------



## DTR (11 Sep 2015)

This chap's quite keen on his Taig too

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machi ... jects.html


----------

